# (solved)emerge portage schlägt fehl

## eddi1983

Hallo.

Ich möchte ein emerge portage machen. Bricht aber ab. Ein Packet, wird von einem anderen blockiert. Ich weiß, daß man ds blockierende Paket deinstallieren muß damit es geht. Aber hier handelt es sich um Portage.

emerge -av portage gibt

Nur die blockierenden

```
sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)
```

Wie kann ich nun dieses Paket löschen?

MfG eddiLast edited by eddi1983 on Wed May 07, 2008 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Nichts löschen! Sonst hast Du ein Problem!

Mich wundert die Portage-Version. Bei mir gibt es nur folgende:

```
~ $ eix sys-apps/portage

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.0.51.22-r3 2.1.1-r2 2.1.4.4 ~2.1.5_rc6 ~2.1.5_rc7 [M]~2.2_pre3 [M]~2.2_pre5 [M]~2.2_pre6 {build doc elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc elibc_uclibc epydoc linguas_pl selinux userland_Darwin userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  2.1.4.4(19:48:42 06.03.2008)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

```

Wie ist der aktuelle Status, btw. welche Versionen sind z.Z. installiert?

Die Lösung wird im einzelen durch Up- oder Downgrade der Pakete über sich nicht blokierende Versionen sein.

----------

## eddi1983

Also.

Das ist eine ganze frische Instrallation und nach emerge --sync sollte ich ein emerge portage durchführen. Gesagt getan. Dann kam die obige Meldung.

Ein eix sys-apps/portage bring:

```
Available Versions: 2.0.51.22-r3 / 2.1.1.-r2 / 2.1.4.4.4 / 2.1.5_rc6 / 2.1.5_rc7 / 2.2._pre3 / 2.2._pre5 / 2.2._pre6

Installed Version: 2.1.2.2 (03:16:02 04/17/07
```

----------

## bell

Eigentlich dürfte das Problem nicht mehr bestehen, da lt. deinem Eix bereits eine neuere Portage-Version als 2.1.4_rc1 installiert hast.

Wenn doch, mache ein Bash-Downgrade, aktualisiere Portage und anschließend wieder bash

```
emerge -va1 =bash-3.2_p17-r1

emerge -va1 portage

emerge -va2 bash

```

----------

## eddi1983

Wunderbar. Hat funktioniert. Wieder was gelernt.

 Vielen Dank.

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -va2 bash

 

Was macht den die "2"?

"-1" ist ja oneshot, aber die "-2" finde ich bei 

```
man emerge
```

nicht?

----------

## eddi1983

Die 2 hat auch nicht funktioniert. Da habe ich auch eine 1 benutzt. Da hat er sich wohl vertippt.

----------

